

NYC: Ruby Happy Hour - Beer and Pizza - 7/9 - aditya
http://blog.outside.in/2008/07/07/ruby-happy-hour-at-outsidein-on-july-9th/

======
aditya
Given all the recent enthusiasm for NYC and startups, I figured I'd post this
here as well.

We had about 20 people show up for the last one, and are making this a monthly
affair, especially given the number of cool startups in DUMBO.

This is not a Ruby meetup and there is no pressure to present, the first one
was just a bunch of folks dissing solr, ferret and lucene and throwing mud at
RSpec while getting drunk.

I work at outside.in, so I may be biased, but we had a great time!

